# Robin Williams Found Dead Today



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Very sad story today.

From yahoo,


> "Robin Williams Dead of Apparent Suicide at 63"



=========

RIP to a very talented actor.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

RIP, he will be missed.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I saw this an hour or so ago. very sad.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Very sad indeed! One of my favorite film was Popeye. I would sit and watch the reruns on cable as a kid.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Why does it sometimes seem that the people we think are the happiest are sometimes just the opposite. Very sad, He made many people very happy unfortunately no one knows what is going on inside someone. God Bless him as I am sure he is welcomed into heaven. :sad:


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

tcarcio said:


> Why does it sometimes seem that the people we think are the happiest are sometimes just the opposite. Very sad, He made many people very happy unfortunately no one knows what is going on inside someone. God Bless him as I am sure he is welcomed into heaven. :sad:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Why does it sometimes seem that the people we think are the happiest are sometimes just the opposite. Very sad, He made many people very happy unfortunately no one knows what is going on inside someone.


Couldn't agree more, this once again goes to show you that money cant buy you happiness. A very sad loss to the movie industry.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Farewell, Garp.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

A sad loss to society, a man who brought many smiles to faces around the world.

Depression has/is become one of the largest societal problems in America. I think its time as a society we take a long hard look at what we call social interaction. It seems society has become de-humanized, and overcome by materialistic desires and emotionless electronic means of communication. The human in its nature has a seated desire for interpersonal communication which seems to be fleeting.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

RIP... so sad to hear this. Generally I don't get too caught up in any celebrity death but RW was a legend. I had been meaning to rewatch What Dreams May Come but due to the subject matter I think I might have to wait a little bit longer.


----------

